# very cute pic of sea turtle hatchling



## spikethebest (Apr 23, 2010)

not mine, but i wish it was!!!


----------



## terryo (Apr 23, 2010)

Awww...I wish it was mine too.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 23, 2010)

OMG, that is the cutest thing ever! I love sea turtles.

I *will* someday own a Fly River turtle (aka Pignose) for just that reason, it is as close to a sea turtle as one can get....


----------



## Isa (Apr 23, 2010)

Beautiful pics! Thanks for sharing!


----------

